# So What am I



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Well i got my live rock this week, along with some other goodies. Some of which I'm sure are Aptasia, and the others I'm really not sure of, honestly I really have no idea what it is hopefully some of you can help with an ID. Thank,s again. ... David


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Not really sure. Looks like some sort of reddish soft coral with good polyp extension. Is it hard or soft in texture? The base looks like a soft coral but the ends almost look like a macro algae.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Would have to say soft but firm and somewhat flexible, here are more shots from a different angle and and a lot closer.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow i have no clue could it be a sponge with marco algea on it lol working together like anenomy hermits ?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with scott...probably a sponge but looks macroalgaeish


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

The name escapes me right now, but it's a macro algae. It's somewhere in between kelp and Gracilaria. The nubs are stems that had been damaged (lost all their fronds) and the little outgrowths are more or less what you can expect from this algae once it's in full bloom. If the name comes back to me at some point, I'll post it here.

Edit: Got it!

Halymenia. There are a lot of difference species of this genus, but here's a sampling of what you might be able to expect from your's:


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank You Albert. Wow my first Marine plant, cool. ...


----------



## RandomTabby (Mar 15, 2013)

You lucky duck! That is beautiful!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Freebie!


----------

